# Interesting new movies until 2003



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

All summaries taken from http://www.imdb.com

They may contain spoilers, especially the longer ones. I skimmed through each of them while I decided if I should include it here as a movie I thought looked interesting enough. Read carefully and enjoy!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
September 13, 2002 - *The Transporter*: This film is about a man (Statham) whose job is to deliver packages without asking any questions. Complications arise when he breaks those rules.

September 27, 2002 - *The Tuxedo*: Jimmy Tong (Chan) is just a lowly chauffeur for millionaire Clark Devlin (Isaacs), until Devlin has an accident that puts him in the hospital. Tong is sent back to fetch some things for Devlin and unknowingly tries on Devlin's tuxedo and finds that it gives extraordinary powers to anyone that dons the suit. This discovery thrusts Tong into world of international intrigue and espionage and pairs him with an inexperienced partner (Hewitt).

October 4, 2002 - *Red Dragon*: A set of grisly murders brings FBI Agent Will Graham (Norton) out of retirement and puts him in search of an atrocious killer (Fiennes) who's driven by the image of a painting. Yet his only means of survival and success are to seek the help of another madman, whom he himself captured, Dr. Hannibal Lecter (Hopkins). Marked by past scars and quickly running out of time, Graham finds himself tangled in a heap of madness, sacrificing his work, his family, and above all his own life, to put an end to pure evil.

October 4, 2002 - *Welcome to Collinwood*: Five working-class Cleveland guys try to rob a pawn shop. Things go amazingly haywire.

October 11, 2002 - *Knockaround Guys*: The four sons (Diesel, Green, Pepper, Davoli) of major Brooklyn mobsters have to team up to retrieve a bag of cash in a small Montana town ruled by a corrupt sheriff. Specifically, the story gets started when Matt Demaret (Pepper) goes on a job to deliver the money for his mob father (Hopper) on the advice of his uncle (Malkovich). Things don't go as planned though...

October 11, 2002 - *Who's Your Daddy?*: An adopted Ohio high school senior discovers he is the inherited heir to a porn empire. Dropped into a bitter power struggle, his new flock of beautiful co-workers come to his aid.

October 11, 2002 -* Below*: The crew of a World War II submarine, already having to deal with pesky U-boats, discovers something very sinister deep in the ocean. And it doesn't have anything to do with Nazis.

October 18, 2002 - *The Ring*: remake of the Japanese hit film Ringu, in which a reporter (Watts) tries to figure out why everyone who watches a mysterious videotape ends up dead.

October 25, 2002 -* The Truth About Charlie*: A young woman (Thandie Newton) in Paris is about to divorce her husband when she discovers... he's dead; and all their money is gone. She meets a mysterious man (Mark Wahlberg), who tells her that the money was really his, and he wants it back, seemingly convinced that she's hiding the cash. Meanwhile, more people end up dead...

October 25, 2002 - *Jackass The Movie*: pretty self-explanatory.

November 1, 2002 - *The Core*: Scientists discover that the Earth's core is about to stop spinning. This will cause tremendous natural disasters, wiping out life as we know it. A team of scientists is recruited in a crash project to send a ship and bomb into the center of the Earth to prevent the catastrophe.

November 8, 2002 - *8 Mile*: A young rapper (Eminem) in Detroit struggles with his anger through music. Can a white kid with a blue vocabulary and lots of hate in his heart transcend his meager beginnings and attain global superdupermegastar success?

November 8, 2002 - *Far from Heaven*: Cathy (Julianne Moore) is the perfect 50s housewife, living the perfect 50s life: healthy kids, successful husband, social prominence. Then one night she surprises her husband Frank (Dennis Quaid) having sex with another man, and her tidy world starts spinning out of control. In her confusion and grief, she finds consolation in the friendship of their African-American gardener, Raymond (Dennis Haysbert) - a socially taboo relationship that leads to the further disintegration of life as she knew it. Despite Cathy and Frank's struggle to keep their marriage afloat, the reality of his homosexuality and her feelings for Raymond open a painful, if more honest, chapter in their lives.

November 15, 2002 - *Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets*: Harry Potter is in his second year of Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. He is visited by a house-elf named Dobby and warned not to go back to Hogwarts. Harry ignores his warning, and returns. He is still famous, although still disliked by Snape, Malfoy, and the rest of the Slytherins. But then, strange things start to happen. People are becoming petrified, and no-one knows what is doing it. Harry keeps hearing a voice.. a voice which seems to be coming from within the walls. They are told the story of the Chamber of Secrets. It is said that only Salazar Slytherin's true descendent will be able to open it. Harry, it turns out, is a Parsel-tongue. This means that he is able to speak/understand snakes. Everyone thinks that it's him that has opened the Chamber of Secrets because that is what Slytherin was famous for.

November 15, 2002 - *Phone Booth*: A slick New York publicist (Farrell) who picks up a ringing receiver in a phone booth is told that if he hangs up, he'll be killed... and the little red light from a laser rifle sight is proof that the caller isn't kidding.

November 22, 2002 - *Die Another Day*: The story begins in the demilitarised zone between North and South Korea with a spectacular high-speed hovercraft chase and continues via Hong Kong to Cuba and London where Bond meets up with the two ladies who are to play such important and differing roles in his quest to unmask a traitor and to prevent a war of catastrophic consequence. Hot on the trail of the principle villains, Bond travels to Iceland where he experiences at first hand the power of an amazing new weapon before a dramatic confrontation with his main adversary back in Korea where it all started...

November 22, 2002 - *The Emperor's Club*: The life of a dedicated Classics professor (Kline) at a boys' prep school is inexorably altered by the arrival of a troubled new student (Hirsch); they meet up again 20 years later, when the student is now a powerful businessman.

November 29, 2002 - *Solaris*: Upon arrival at the space station orbiting an ocean world called Solaris a psychologist discovers that the commander of an expedition to the planet has died mysteriously. Other strange events soon start happening as well, such as the appearance of old acquaintances of the crew, including some who are dead.

November 29, 2002 - *Eight Crazy Nights*: Described by Allen Covert as a "Hanukkah musical", this is the story of what happens when ******, an elderly Basketball coach meets Davey, the head of marketing for the New York Knicks, who must help coach his team.

November 29, 2002 - *Treasure Planet*: The magic of Disney animation transplants Robert Louis Stevenson's Treasure Island to the far reaches of outer space, with glittering space galleons, black holes, and ferocious space storms.

December 6, 2002 - *Equilibrium*: In a fascist future where all forms of feeling are illegal, a man (Bale) charged with enforcing the law rises to overthrow the system.

December 19, 2002 -* Lord of the Rings The Two Towers*: SWEEEEEEEET!

December 27, 2002 - *Gangs of New York*: It's 1860s Manhattan. The crime-plagued city is run by corrupt politicians of the Tammany Hall era, and gang warfare between the powerful Manhattan Irish and Italian gangs escalates into deadly draft riots. Against this backdrop, a young man (DiCaprio) teams up with a pickpocket (Diaz) to seek vengeance against the man (Day-Lewis) who killed his father.

December 27, 2002 - *Catch Me If You Can*: The true story of Frank Abagnale (Leonardo DiCaprio), youngest man to make the FBI's most-wanted list for forgery. Frank posed at various times as a doctor, a lawyer, a pilot, and even an FBI agent. Throughout his life he passed millions of dollars in bad checks and later, after finally being captured, escaped from prison. Frank Abagnale eventually became a consultant for the FBI, specializing in the field of white-collar crime.

December 27, 2002 -* The 25th Hour*: The 25th Hour depicts the last day of freedom for a young man before he begins serving a seven-year jail term for drug dealing. Prowling through the city until dawn with his two close male friends and his girlfriend, he is forced to re-examine his life and how he got himself into his predicament, which leads to a shocking, disturbing finale.

December 27, 2002 -* Max*: In 1918, a Jewish art dealer and painter (Cusack) develops a friendship with one of his students -- a young man named Adolf Hitler (Taylor).

December 27, 2002 - *Gods and Generals*: This sweeping epic charts the early years of the Civil War, from Manassas to the Battle of Fredericksburg. Prequel to the film Gettysburg.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You forgot *Spirited Away*, which is an excellent film which will be in limited release. :righton:

The only other two films that I anticipate seeing is *The Two Towers* and *Star Trek: Nemesis*.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> October 25, 2002 - The Truth About Charlie


It's about time. Maybe people will finally realize that he is not so evil. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ack-the truth about charlie is the horrible remake of charade-with mark wahlberg(MARK WAHLBERG!!!???!!!) in the cary grant role and thandie newton in the audrey hepburn role....this one makes my teeth hurt just thinking about it....

the transporter is the new film by luc besson, director of the professional and kiss of the dragon...

and i have heard very good things about the ring-


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't wait for Red Dragon, I've been wanting to see that movie since I first heard about it last year. Red Dragon, is a remake of the first Hannible Lector movie, Manhunter, which was based on a novel called The Red Dragon by Thomas Harris.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I can't wait for Red Dragon, I've been wanting to see that movie since I first heard about it last year. Red Dragon, is a remake of the first Hannible Lector movie, Manhunter, which was based on a novel called The Red Dragon by Thomas Harris. *


I'm looking forward for this one too. I liked Manhunter and this looks like a much better version of Harris' novel.

Some opinions from test screeners:

Might be some spoilers...

http://www.aint-it-cool-news.com/display.cgi?id=13258


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Lots of great info Bling. Sounds like I will like it better the Hannibal, but not as much as Silence of the Lambs. If theres got to be humor, I'm glad it's well written, not silly humor. thats often seen in some horror flicks of the late 90's, early 2000s and can distract the viewer from the orginal plot.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just got a reply at AVS, in March of next year Rob Zombie's House of a thousand corpses will be released by Lion's Gate in theaters. :righton:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Just got a reply at AVS, in March of next year Rob Zombie's House of a thousand corpses will be released by Lion's Gate in theaters. :righton: *


Have you ever seen the episode of Cribs on MTV where they showed off Zombie's house Steve? He is one huge horror movie buff and has a lot of classic movie posters all over the place complimenting one of the most amazing movie collections ever.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No I haven't seen it myself but a buddy of mine saw the show and told me about it. He said it was unbelievable how much Zombie is into horror flicks. I hope one of these days I get a chance to catch the repeats. Plus Rob Zombie is one interesting character, I wish I could have went to the Ozzy/Zombie concert when they were in Buffalo last spring.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Just got a reply at AVS, in March of next year Rob Zombie's House of a thousand corpses will be released by Lion's Gate in theaters. :righton: *


I saw a teaser trailer for this one today before The Rules Of Attraction. Didn't look bad at all. Reminded me of how they are marketing The Ring a bit.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't forget, "Lord of the Rings--Fellowship of the Ring" will be coming out in a special edition DVD in November with about 30 minutes additional footage plus lots of extra goodies.

A nice buildup to "The Two Towers" a month later.


----------

